# printk: 4 messages suppressed.

## schiotz

Dear kernel gurus!

Recently (probably after upgrading to kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 - or just possibly upgrading the ipw3945 module) my kernel begun filling my log with messages like

Nov 20 20:56:33 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:57:04 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:57:34 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:58:05 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:58:36 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Does I have to worry about this?  Can I make it go away?

Best regards

Jakob

----------

## eccerr0r

usually means that line that went to syslog was identical to the original message, in order to save disk space.  What was the error before these started printing?

----------

## schiotz

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> usually means that line that went to syslog was identical to the original message, in order to save disk space.  What was the error before these started printing?

 

In most cases just syslog's own tick every hour:

```
Nov 20 19:46:04 demokrit logger: acpid: action LID is not defined

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: ACPI group ac_adapter / action AC is not define

d

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: ACPI group processor / action CPU0 is not defin

ed

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: ACPI group processor / action CPU1 is not defin

ed

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: processor CPU1 00000080 00000000

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: ACPI group processor / action CPU0 is not defin

ed

Nov 20 19:46:24 demokrit logger: processor CPU0 00000081 00000000

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: ACPI group processor / action CPU1 is not defin

ed

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: processor CPU1 00000081 00000000

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: ACPI group thermal_zone / action THM0 is not de

fined

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: thermal_zone THM0 00000081 00000000

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: ACPI group battery / action BAT0 is not defined

Nov 20 19:46:25 demokrit logger: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

Nov 20 19:46:28 demokrit logger: ACPI group battery / action BAT0 is not defined

Nov 20 19:46:28 demokrit logger: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

Nov 20 19:50:41 demokrit syslog-ng[5055]: STATS: dropped 0

Nov 20 20:00:24 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:00:35 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:00:46 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:05 demokrit printk: 8 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:10 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:15 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:20 demokrit printk: 14 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:27 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:01:47 demokrit printk: 2 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:18 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:24 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:25 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:30 demokrit printk: 9 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:49 demokrit printk: 3 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:02:50 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:50:41 demokrit syslog-ng[5055]: STATS: dropped 0

Nov 20 20:56:33 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:57:04 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:57:34 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:58:05 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:58:36 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:59:06 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:59:07 demokrit printk: 3 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 20:59:37 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:00:08 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:00:39 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:01:09 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:01:40 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:02:10 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:02:41 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:14:57 demokrit logger: ACPI group battery / action BAT0 is not defined

Nov 20 21:14:57 demokrit logger: battery BAT0 00000080 00000001

Nov 20 21:50:41 demokrit syslog-ng[5055]: STATS: dropped 0

Nov 20 21:53:22 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:53:49 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:04 demokrit printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:06 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:13 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:17 demokrit printk: 3 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:23 demokrit printk: 2 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:54:49 demokrit printk: 9 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:55:25 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:55:25 demokrit printk: 2 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:55:50 demokrit printk: 1 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:56:26 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:56:51 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:57:27 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:57:52 demokrit printk: 4 messages suppressed.

Nov 20 21:58:29 demokrit printk: 5 messages suppressed.

```

----------

